# Forum Argomenti di discussione F24 e invii telematici  avete capito come si inviano le liquidazioni periodiche Iva?

## doclight

Come da oggetto, avete capito come si fa? Ho letto di dutto e di più, ma ho capito solamente che tramite desktop telematico non si può, bisonga usare le altre modalità che per me sono arabo: web service HTTPS, SPCoop, FTP, Fatture e Corrispettivi. Da dove si accede? posso farlo come commercialista intermendiario? 
grazie

----------


## Telempatico

Fatture e corrispettivi sicuro, lunedì chiamo il numero di assistenza di fatture e corrispettivi  800299940 e vediamo.Per ora ho solo capito che non passa per il desktop 
Inviato dal mio Tab2A7-20F utilizzando Tapatalk

----------


## Utonto28

Per i comuni mortali credo si passi per Fatture e Corrispettivi, le altre modalità sono per chi usa programmi terzi ad hoc. 
Dentro quel sito le cose non sono proprio chiare... 
Chiamando il numero verde non ho avuto grandi chiarimenti, anzi ho ulteriori domande esistenziali... ma mi hanno detto che si potrà fare dal 10.
Quindi forse la confusione è perché la schermata per le liquidazioni non è semplicemente ancora attiva.

----------


## CATIA71

Bhé se hanno detto dal 10 è spiegato l'arcano. La procedura non è ancora predisposta. Che incompetenti, pubblicano un software che ad alcuni non funziona e nemmeno è inviabile.

----------


## Utonto28

Voglio sottolineare che è una mia interpretazione di quanto mi hanno detto... ripeto: ho quasi più domande ora che prima della telefonata...   :Confused:

----------


## Umby

La informiamo che la sua richiesta è stata presa in carico dal servizio di Assistenza con il numero identificativo "17011128".  *Domanda:* Dovrei inviare il file relativo alle liquidazioni periodiche iva ma non trovo la funzione sul vostro portale. Come si fa ? Grazie.  *Risposta:* Gentile Utente In merito alla Sua segnalazione, Le comunichiamo che a partire dal 10 Maggio 2017 saranno disponibili sul sito Fatture e Corrispettivi le funzionalità per controllare, sigillare e trasmettere, il file xml contenente la comunicazione periodica IVA.

----------


## Umby

*Avviso “Fatture e corrispettivi”.* 
Il 9 maggio, dalle 8:00 alle 24:00, le funzionalità dell’interfaccia web “Fatture e Corrispettivi” non saranno disponibili per interventi di manutenzione e non sarà possibile trasmettere i file dati fattura. Ci scusiamo per il disagio.

----------


## faustina

Il mio software di contabilità mi crea tre file xml uno per ogni mese di liquidazione iva e non uno solo come invece fa il software dell'agenzia delle entrate, così mi chiedo se posso fare tre invii attraverso fatture e corrispettivi(quando sarà disponibile la funzione di invio ovviamente),cioè uno per ogni mese.
La mia preoccupazione nasce dal fatto che ho letto che in genere quando si fanno più invii l'ultimo sostituisce i vecchi, ma in questo caso io dovrei fare tre invii uno per ogni mese.

----------


## Utonto28

Chiedi a chi ha fatto questo tuo software di contabilità...

----------


## Umby

> Il mio software di contabilità mi crea tre file xml uno per ogni mese di liquidazione iva e non uno solo come invece fa il software dell'agenzia delle entrate, così mi chiedo se posso fare tre invii attraverso fatture e corrispettivi(quando sarà disponibile la funzione di invio ovviamente),cioè uno per ogni mese.
> La mia preoccupazione nasce dal fatto che ho letto che in genere quando si fanno più invii l'ultimo sostituisce i vecchi, ma in questo caso io dovrei fare tre invii uno per ogni mese.

  I tre files, hanno nomi diversi ? 
Cmq, io proverei a chiamare il programmatore, e dirgli di effettuare la correzione...

----------


## faustina

sì, ho chiesto al mio gestore e mi ha detto di cambiare il nome ai files applicandone 3 diversi .
quindi a questo punto ho tre files uno per mese e dovrò spedirli tutti e tre, suppongo che l'agenzia entrate accetterà un invio in tre files separati uno per mese, cosa ne pensate?

----------


## Utonto28

A me pare strano.
Chiama il numero verde.

----------


## Umby

*09-05-2017 - Nuova versione delle piattaforme Desktop Telematico ed Entratel multifile* 
Dal prossimo 10 maggio le applicazioni Entratel e File Internet, disponibili all'interno del Desktop Telematico e Entratel multifile, saranno implementate con la nuova funzionalità "Firma file" per consentire l'apposizione della firma basata su certificati rilasciati dall'Agenzia delle Entrate sulle Comunicazioni dei dati delle fatture emesse e ricevute e sulle Comunicazioni dei dati delle liquidazioni periodiche IVA.
Si precisa che le nuove funzionalità integrate nelle piattaforme potranno essere utilizzate al solo scopo dell'apposizione della firma elettronica al documento, mentre la successiva trasmissione dovrà essere effettuata seguendo le modalità stabilite dal Provvedimento del Direttore dell'Agenzia delle Entrate n. 58793 del 27 marzo 2017.

----------


## Utonto28

Quindi si firma con DT e poi lo si carica su F&C?

----------


## Umby

> Quindi si firma con DT e poi lo si carica su F&C?

  Penso di si.... bisogna fare una prova. Probabilmente così facendo si possono utilizzare le credenziali di Entratel (DT) per firmare i file. (le stesse usate per la "autentica"). 
Il sito lo hanno aperto, ed hanno inserito la sezione per "Iva Periodica"

----------


## faustina

Non ho capito una cosa e cioè la firma da apporre con desktop telematico è una cosa diversa dal sigillo da apporre con fatture e corrispettivi? Cioè prima controllo il file, poi lo firmo ,poi lo sigillo e poi l'invio? oppure firmare o sigillare sono la stessa cosa?

----------


## Utonto28

Credo firma e sigillo siano la medesima cosa.

----------


## faustina

Quindi si può fare tutto da fatture e corrispettivi senza passare da desktop telematico? 
Un 'altra domanda..al numero verde mi hanno detto che anche se ho 3 files uno per mese devo comprimerli in uno solo in formato zip..solo che non so come fare.potreste spiegarmelo?

----------


## Utonto28

Il sigillo non so come lo si metta, suppongo da T&C... ma sarebbe un alternativa a DT... quindi se sai usare DT usa quello. 
Continuo a non capire la questione dei tre file.
Comunque per zipparli (in Windows) basta selezionarli tutti, pulsante sinistro: invia a, cartella compressa.
Ora non so se vanno firmati prima o si deve far qualcosa poi al file zip.

----------


## Parker

Buongiorno, allora: sono entrato su fatture e corrispettivi e poi su invio liquidazioni periodiche.....su "funzioni di supporto" (a destra schermo) ho selezionato "Controlla il tuo file Comunicazioni"....il controllo è andato a buon fine.....ora che devo fare: "Sigilla il tuo file Comunicazioni" e poi "Invia File"??

----------


## Umby

> Quindi si può fare tutto da fatture e corrispettivi senza passare da desktop telematico? 
> Un 'altra domanda..al numero verde mi hanno detto che anche se ho 3 files uno per mese devo comprimerli in uno solo in formato zip..solo che non so come fare.potreste spiegarmelo?

  Per prima cosa i nomi dei tre files XML, dovrebbero chiamarsi:
IT(codicefiscale)_LI_00001.xml
IT(codicefiscale)_LI_00002.xml
IT(codicefiscale)_LI_00003.xml 
mettili in una cartellina nuova, li selezioni, tasto dx del mouse --> Invia a --> Cartella compressa: 
il nome del file zippato dovrebbe essere: 
IT(codicefiscale)_LI_00001.zip 
Attenzione alle firme: se firmi i tre files XML, lo zip non andrebbe firmato,
viceversa, se lo zip contiene anche un solo file non firmato, in questo caso, devi firmare lo zip.

----------


## faustina

> Il sigillo non so come lo si metta, suppongo da T&C... ma sarebbe un alternativa a DT... quindi se sai usare DT usa quello. 
> Continuo a non capire la questione dei tre file.
> Comunque per zipparli (in Windows) basta selezionarli tutti, pulsante sinistro: invia a, cartella compressa.
> Ora non so se vanno firmati prima o si deve far qualcosa poi al file zip.

  la questione dei tre files nasce dal fatto che il mio software di contabilità crea tre files uno per mese nel caso di una persona che fa la liquidazione iva mensile.

----------


## faustina

grazie.
il nome della cartella compressa presenta solo codice fiscale_LI_2017 ,non c'è IT davanti e non termina con 0001,devo modificarlo?

----------


## Umby

> grazie.
> il nome della cartella compressa presenta solo codice fiscale_LI_2017 ,non c'è IT davanti e non termina con 0001,devo modificarlo?

  Lo modificherei, perchè il nome dovrebbe essere sempre diverso, da quelli che farai in futuro (secondo, terzo, quarto trimestre).
Pertanto se per il primo trimestre lo chiami:
IT(codicefiscale)_LI_00001.zip
per il secondo: IT(codicefiscale)_LI_00002.zip
... e cosi' via....

----------


## faustina

Niente da fare non me li accettava nè in controllo nè in sigillo, quindi ho lasciato perdere la comodità del mio software e ho compilato a mano il tutto con il software dell'ade,poi ho controllato,sigillato e inviato.
domanda: dove posso vedere l'esito dell'invio?

----------


## Utonto28

Bella domanda...
Non mi par di veder niente sul sito F&C. 
Forse in Monitoraggio Flussi? 
Dalla "guida":   _"Tutte le notifiche relative ai file trasmessi sono visualizzabili nell'area Monitoraggio flussi"_

----------


## LucZan

Dalle istruzioni della compilazione comunicazione liquidazioni iva pare che la ricevuta con l'esito sia reperibile  anche nel proprio cassetto fiscale.  _COMUNICAZIONE DI AVVENUTA PRESENTAZIONE TELEMATICA
La ricevuta di avvenuta trasmissione telematica dei dati della Comunicazione è resa disponibile al contribuente nel proprio
Cassetto fiscale e nella sezione Consultazione dell’area autenticata dell’interfaccia web “Fatture e Corrispettivi”.
In relazione alla verifica della tempestività delle Comunicazioni presentate per via telematica, si considerano tempestive le
Comunicazioni trasmesse entro i termini prescritti, ma scartate dal servizio telematico, purché ritrasmesse entro i cinque
giorni successivi alla data contenuta nella comunicazione dell’Agenzia delle Entrate che attesta il motivo dello scarto (cfr.
circolare del Ministero delle Finanze - Dipartimento delle Entrate n. 195 del 24.09.1999)._

----------


## VIRGILIO77

[QUOTE=LucZan;325609]Dalle istruzioni della compilazione comunicazione liquidazioni iva pare che la ricevuta con l'esito sia reperibile  anche nel proprio cassetto fiscale. 
[I]COMUNICAZIONE DI AVVENUTA PRESENTAZIONE TELEMATICA
La ricevuta di avvenuta trasmissione telematica dei dati della Comunicazione è resa disponibile al contribuente nel proprio
Cassetto fiscale e nella sezione Consultazione dell’area autenticata dell’interfaccia web “Fatture e Corrispettivi”.
In relazione alla verifica della tempestività delle Comunicazioni presentate per via telematica, si considerano tempestive le
Comunicazioni trasmesse entro i termini prescritti, ma scartate dal servizio telematico, purché ritrasmesse entro i cinque
giorni successivi alla data contenuta nella comunicazione dell’Agenzia delle Entrate che attesta il motivo dello scarto (cfr.
circolare del Ministero delle Finanze  
MA COME SI FA A VEDERE IL MONITORAGGIO DELLE COMUNICAZIONI LIQUIDAZIONI PERIODICHE TRASMESSE E SE I FILES SONO STATI INVIATI CON SUCCESSO E LE RICEVUTE?  
  Grazie

----------


## CATIA71

Ma secondo me non c'è ancora la sezione apposita perché c'è consultazione di tutte le sezioni tranne di quella delle comunicazioni periodiche. Ovvia non vorrete mica tutto oggi? Con calma vedrete che entro il 31 tutto apparirà magicamente.

----------


## faustina

al numero verde mi hanno detto che la ricevuta dovrebbe comparire nella sezione monitoraggio entro 24 ore..ma a me pare che nella sezione monitoraggio non ci sia una sottosezione dedicata all'adempimento in oggetto..
in ogni caso ho pure controllato nel cassetto fiscale dove ci sono le consuete ricevute e non c'è un bel niente, la cosa non mi piace perchè quanto meno vorrei una prova dell'avvenuto invio con n. di protocollo.

----------


## VIRGILIO77

> al numero verde mi hanno detto che la ricevuta dovrebbe comparire nella sezione monitoraggio entro 24 ore..ma a me pare che nella sezione monitoraggio non ci sia una sottosezione dedicata all'adempimento in oggetto..
> In ogni caso ho pure controllato nel cassetto fiscale dove ci sono le consuete ricevute e non c'è un bel niente, la cosa non mi piace perchè quanto meno vorrei una prova dell'avvenuto invio con n. Di protocollo.

  al numero verde mi hanno detto che metteranno la funzione per scaricare le ricevute venerdi'

----------


## faustina

> al numero verde mi hanno detto che metteranno la funzione per scaricare le ricevute venerdi'

  ho notato che al numero verde non sono così ben informati sul prodotto infatti  mi hanno riferito risposte diverse alla stessa domanda(ho chiamato più volte), avrei gradito una maggiore precisione .

----------


## faustina

Come ho già detto ho effettuato l'invio usando il software dell'ade, ma con quello generato dal mio software di contabilità non c'è stato verso. 
Ora però io vorrei capire meglio perchè non ho potuto usare il file generato in automatico dal mio software così ho fatto delle prove e con mia sopresa ho appurato che:
questo file passa al controllo di desktop telematico senza errori, ma non passa invece al controllo di fatture e corrispettivi perchè lì emerge la segnalazione per cui il nome del file è in formato non conforme.Possibile quindi che per desktop telematico il file vada bene e per 'fatture e corrispettivi' no?? 
Altra cosa ,questa volta però riferita anche al file prodotto dal software dell' agenzia delle entrate.Per firmare il file su fatture e corrispettivi la cosa pare semplice ,ma non lo è altrettanto su desktop telematico.
Qui non basta selezionare il software, qui bisogna pure compilare due riquadri vale a dire 
percorso di supporto di sicurezza
password di protezione
come faccio a compilare questi riquadri??

----------


## Utonto28

> Per firmare il file su fatture e corrispettivi la cosa pare semplice ,ma non lo è altrettanto su desktop telematico.
> Qui non basta selezionare il software, qui bisogna pure compilare due riquadri vale a dire 
> percorso di supporto di sicurezza
> password di protezione
> come faccio a compilare questi riquadri??

  Nemmeno io ho idea, ma visto che su F&C è semplice uso quello ed amen.

----------


## faustina

> Nemmeno io ho idea, ma visto che su F&C è semplice uso quello ed amen.

  sì, tocca fare così, ma un pò più di chiarezza e un 'assistenza qualificata non sarebbero male.
per esempio perchè usare due termini diversi cioè firma e sigillo per indicare la stessa cosa, che senso ha??

----------


## Utonto28

> sì, tocca fare così, ma un pò più di chiarezza e un 'assistenza qualificata non sarebbero male.
> per esempio perchè usare due termini diversi cioè firma e sigillo per indicare la stessa cosa, che senso ha??

  Penso siano tecnicamente differenti.
I file con DT li firmi tu, altrimenti te li fai sigillare dall'Agenzia con F&C.

----------


## faustina

ne approfitto per fare due domandine che non competono l'argomento in oggetto e cioè..
-il software 'redditi 2017' non è ancora uscito?(non parlo del precompilato ma del software da scaricare sul pc)
-sapete cosa significa 'primo sito ' e 'secondo sito' nella dicitura del dowload di gerico?

----------


## Umby

> ne approfitto per fare due domandine che non competono l'argomento in oggetto e cioè..
> -il software 'redditi 2017' non è ancora uscito?(non parlo del precompilato ma del software da scaricare sul pc)
> -sapete cosa significa 'primo sito ' e 'secondo sito' nella dicitura del dowload di gerico?

  Di solito "appoggiano" i file per il download su due server diversi,
nel caso uno non va, puoi usare il secondo....

----------


## faustina

> Di solito "appoggiano" i file per il download su due server diversi,
> nel caso uno non va, puoi usare il secondo....

  credevo fossero uno per la connessione analogica e uno per adsl ,ma non so quale sia la corrispondenza.
e per quanto riguarda il software unico mi confermate che non è uscito?

----------


## Utonto28

Almeno una volta c'era scritto che uno era per analogia ed uno per ADSL... suppongo il secondo avesse più banda e quindi fosse più veloce... ma a me andavano entrambi allo stesso pessimo modo. 
Unico 2017 sul sito non lo trovo ancora.

----------


## LucZan

Comunicato stampa ade appena uscito, viene menzionata anche la modalità ftp e l'invio corretto file multipli. Per chi vuole approfondire: http://www.agenziaentrate.gov.it/wps...a+10.05.17.pdf 
Riguardo al cassetto fiscale penso che la ricevuta sarà prodotta come sempre con qualche giorno di ritardo..........
Il software unico non è ancora uscito (anche oggi sono state modificate le specifiche tecniche: http://www.eutekne.info/Sezioni/Articolo.aspx?ID=621938 ).

----------


## faustina

> Comunicato stampa ade appena uscito, viene menzionata anche la modalità ftp e l'invio corretto file multipli. Per chi vuole approfondire: http://www.agenziaentrate.gov.it/wps...a+10.05.17.pdf 
> Riguardo al cassetto fiscale penso che la ricevuta sarà prodotta come sempre con qualche giorno di ritardo..........
> Il software unico non è ancora uscito (anche oggi sono state modificate le specifiche tecniche: Eutekne.info - Modificate le specifiche tecniche per la trasmissione telematica dei dati di REDDITI PF ).

  quindi a quanto si legge qui se si hanno tre files una per ogni mese allora si può o inviare uno zip firmato contenente tre files non firmati o tre files firmati all'interno di uno zip non firmato. 
il sigillo  comunque è facile su 'fatture e corrispettivi' ma la firma su desktop telematico richiede impostazioni che non ho capito come fare a definire.

----------


## faustina

una curiosità: anche lo spesometro trimestrale dovrà passare da fatture e corrispettivi o si potrà usare l'iter classico dello spesometro annuale?

----------


## Umby

> una curiosità: anche lo spesometro trimestrale dovrà passare da fatture e corrispettivi o si potrà usare l'iter classico dello spesometro annuale?

  Lo spesometro si chiama "Dati Fatture", è già disponibile sul sito (sempre il solito di FC).

----------


## LucZan

L'intento dell'Ade è semplificare in modo con un unico invio si possa simultaneamente ottemperare all'invio dello spesometro trimestrale e relativa liquidazione trim. o dei tre mesi se mensilizzati (mancano solo i corrispettivi essendo l'invio telematico degli stessi ancora facoltativo).
Riguardo all'autenticazione del file nel desktop telematico serve una procedura accessibile dal Servizio Telematico Online /sezione Software/Software SID. Nel mio caso accedendo ho il messaggio "L'Utente non è abilitato al download del software SID".
Con questo software una volta installato si dovrebbe creare il file di autenticazione e abilitare la password che poi consente la firma digitale nel Desktop Telematico (almeno è quanto intuisco).
Qualcuno è a conoscenza di come abilitarsi al download di questo software SID ?

----------


## faustina

> Lo spesometro si chiama "Dati Fatture", è già disponibile sul sito (sempre il solito di FC).

  Non lo sapevo,ma 'dati fatture' è solo il canale per inviarlo ? voglio dire c'è un software ade a parte per la sua compilazione un pò come per la comunicazione dati iva?
non mi ero ancora informata di questo adempimento perchè so che per quest'anno è semestrale e non trimestrale, quindi volendo lo si potrebbe già inviare ora?

----------


## Utonto28

Se non ho capito male il "software" è Dati Fatture, ovvero inserisci i dati sul sito delle singole fatture e poi ti genera il file xml.
Si può anche caricare un file xml compilato, anche solo parzialmente.

----------


## faustina

> Se non ho capito male il "software" è Dati Fatture, ovvero inserisci i dati sul sito delle singole fatture e poi ti genera il file xml.
> Si può anche caricare un file xml compilato, anche solo parzialmente.

  sì ho dato un 'occhiata ora, poi il procedimento è uguale a quello della comunicazione iva periodica cioè controllo e sigillo,giusto?
anche se quest'anno è semestrale e la scadenza è a settembre si potrebbe inviare già questo file con i dati fatture del primo trimestre?
i files da inviare sono comunque due uno per le fatture emesse e uno per quelle ricevute o bisogna compattarli insieme?

----------


## Utonto28

Io non mi sono ancora avventurato, aspettavo di risolvere prima la liquidazione... quindi non so.
Suppongo però sia simile e che si debba fare distintamente emesse e ricevute.

----------


## faustina

Buongiorno,
questa mattina ci sono problemi di accesso per l'area fatture e corrispettivi.
quanto alla comunicazione 'dati iva' cioè spesometro, ho dato un 'occhiata alla sezione ieri e mi sono resa conto che lì il sistema registra un file xml per ogni singola fattura ,mentre io mi sarei aspettata un programmino simile a quello dello spesometro annuale solo con periodicità trimestrale.Ho controllato pure nel mio software e mi sono resa conto che pure lì il processo costruisce file xml con una sola fattura all'interno..quindi mi chiedo :quando dovrò spedire lo spesometro trimestrale toccherà controllare e sigillare tanti files quante sono le fatture emesse e ricevute? Possibile?Mi sembra una lungaggine...o ho capito male?

----------


## Umby

> Non lo sapevo,ma 'dati fatture' è solo il canale per inviarlo ? voglio dire c'è un software ade a parte per la sua compilazione un pò come per la comunicazione dati iva?
> non mi ero ancora informata di questo adempimento perchè so che per quest'anno è semestrale e non trimestrale, quindi volendo lo si potrebbe già inviare ora?

  Non esiste un software che si scarica nella forma classica,
ma solo la possibilità di inserire i dati fattura "online".
Questa funzione è attiva da inizio anno, per gli utenti che hanno deciso di inviare i dati (facoltativa, in pratica nessuno !!!!), ma questa opzione era attiva entro il 31/03.
Pertanto, ad oggi, i dati fattura (pur essendoci il software), non possono essere trasmessi.
Io ho compilato qualche fattura, ho generato il file xml, visionato, fatto il controllo... ma l'invio NON posso farlo..

----------


## Umby

> ho controllato pure nel mio software e mi sono resa conto che pure lì il processo costruisce file xml con una sola fattura all'interno..quindi mi chiedo :quando dovrò spedire lo spesometro trimestrale toccherà controllare e sigillare *tanti files quante sono le fatture emesse e ricevute?* possibile?mi sembra una lungaggine...o ho capito male?

  non scherzare... :d

----------


## CATIA71

> non scherzare... :d

  Bhé per come siamo messi potrebbe non essere nemmeno uno scherzo! mi vedo già a caricare 1200 fatture da controllare sigillare e spedire una alla volta :Smile:  se comincio oggi forse per il 16 settembre ce la faccio. 
Per il desktop telematico secondo me ancora la firma non funziona perché la procedura aggiornata, ieri funziona esattamente come 10 giorni fa, i percorsi di sicurezza li chiedeva anche prima e non si capisce che cavolo di percorso vuole perché quello delle impostazioni non lo prende. Per fortuna hanno messo il sigillo on line. 
Le ricevute ancora non sono scaricabili, per cio' tutto nella norma, siamo ufficialmente la repubblica delle banane!

----------


## faustina

> non scherzare... :d

  quindi , visto che l'attuale procedura funziona solo per una fattura alla volta, allora si dovrebbe presumere che entro settembre venga reso disponibile un software ad hoc un pò come quello della liquidazione periodica iva ?
Io immaginavo di usare un programma simile a quello dello spesometro annuale  solo con strutturazione trimestrale.

----------


## faustina

A quanto vedo non trovo ancora nessuna ricevuta dell'invio di ieri .
Dunque riassumendo i siti per ritrovare la ricevuta a quanto mi è stato detto sono tre:
-area monitoraggio in fatture e corrispettivi
-area cassetto fiscale(suppongo alla voce ricevute dove trovo pure quelle dell'unico, irap,iva..)
-casella pec
Ad ora però neppure l'ombra in nessuno di questi tre luoghi.

----------


## Utonto28

Per il Sistema Tessera Sanitaria l'AdE non hanno fornito nessun software, c'è solo l'immissione manuale una fattura alla volta sul sito. 
Non mi stupirei che qui facciano lo stesso... quindi niente di più di quello che c'è ora.

----------


## Utonto28

> Pertanto, ad oggi, i dati fattura (pur essendoci il software), non possono essere trasmessi.
> Io ho compilato qualche fattura, ho generato il file xml, visionato, fatto il controllo... ma l'invio NON posso farlo..

  Non è che l'invio non è semplicemente ancora abilitato? 
Io non ho capito a cosa serviva sottoscrivere l'opzione.
Non può essere a fare l'invio, perché l'invio lo devono far tutti.

----------


## Umby

> quindi , visto che l'attuale procedura funziona solo per una fattura alla volta, allora si dovrebbe presumere che entro settembre venga reso disponibile un software ad hoc un pò come quello della liquidazione periodica iva ?
> Io immaginavo di usare un programma simile a quello dello spesometro annuale  solo con strutturazione trimestrale.

  Non penso che l'agenzia delle entrate farà molto in questo senso.
Se sei una azienda che emette poche fatture all'anno, e riceve poche fatture all'anno, è pensabile che tu possa usare il software che hanno messo a disposizione. Ma se il numero dei documenti è elevato, ritengo, che debba essere il software gestionale che hai, che debba generare il file, o piu' correttamente i file. Si perchè dovrebbero essere due distinti. Uno per le fatture emesse, il secondo per quelle ricevute. 
Ho creato un topic ad hoc per i "dati Fatture" Qui.  http://forum.commercialistatelematic...ro-2017-a.html

----------


## Umby

> Non è che l'invio non è semplicemente ancora abilitato? 
> Io non ho capito a cosa serviva sottoscrivere l'opzione.
> Non può essere a fare l'invio, perché l'invio lo devono far tutti.

  Sembrerebbe che dobbiamo attendere che "attivino" la funzione di upload per i files xml prodotti da software. Addà passà a nuttat !!!

----------


## Utonto28

Rimane la domanda: cosa mi son perso non sottoscrivendo l'opzione?
La possibilità di usare il sito per generare l'xml?

----------


## CATIA71

Sottoscrivere l'opzione serviva solo ad avere i vantaggi connessi alla priorità dei rimborsi, alla riduzione dei tempi di verifica ecc. ma poi dovevi attivare il registratore telematico per i corrispettivi, la fatturazione elettronica verso tutti, ecc.ecc. per quanto riguarda la comunicazione degli acquisti comunque la procedura è la stessa.
Io non ho mai usato il software ade per lo spesometro perché se devi comunicare tante fatture occorre implementare per forza il software di contabilità e la vecchia procedura funzionava benissimo, ora è da verificare entro settembre come funzionerà la nuova.

----------


## Utonto28

> ne approfitto per fare due domandine che non competono l'argomento in oggetto e cioè..
> -il software 'redditi 2017' non è ancora uscito?(non parlo del precompilato ma del software da scaricare sul pc)
> -sapete cosa significa 'primo sito ' e 'secondo sito' nella dicitura del dowload di gerico?

  E' OT, ma visto che era stato chiesto qui: Agenzia delle Entrate - Redditi Persone fisiche 2017 - Software di compilazione modello Redditi Persone fisiche 2017

----------


## Enrico Larocca

> sì, ho chiesto al mio gestore e mi ha detto di cambiare il nome ai files applicandone 3 diversi .
> quindi a questo punto ho tre files uno per mese e dovrò spedirli tutti e tre, suppongo che l'agenzia entrate accetterà un invio in tre files separati uno per mese, cosa ne pensate?

  Se si tratta di soggetto mensile IVA è normale che i file sino tre: gennaio, febbraio e marzo per il primo trimestre ed uno solo per i soggetti trimestrali.

----------


## Umby

> Se si tratta di soggetto mensile IVA è normale che i file sino tre: gennaio, febbraio e marzo per il primo trimestre ed uno solo per i soggetti trimestrali.

  Il file è unico (..contenente 3 mesi all'interno..)

----------


## faustina

> Il file è unico (..contenente 3 mesi all'interno..)

  se si usa il software dell'ade si ha un unico file con i tre mesi all'interno, ma con il gestionale esterno può non essere così.
ad esempio il mio gestionale produce tre files uno per mese e così li controllo e li sigillo uno per volta.
potrei anche compattarli insieme in uno zip, ma in questo caso  quelli del n. verde mi hanno risposto in modo contraddittorio dicendomi una volta di sigillare lo zip e non i files e un 'altra di sigillare i files e non lo zip.

----------


## faustina

> E' OT, ma visto che era stato chiesto qui: Agenzia delle Entrate - Redditi Persone fisiche 2017 - Software di compilazione modello Redditi Persone fisiche 2017

  sì, finalmente è uscito, manca ancora l'irap però.

----------


## faustina

Per ora ancora nessuna ricevuta nè nel cassetto fiscale nè in fatture e corrispettivi.
Ho un dubbio..quando ho spedito la comunicazione liquidazione iva periodica non mi sono segnata il numero di protocollo che è apparso con il messaggio di avvenuto invio, quindi mi chiedo se senza quel numero posso comunque ottenere la ricevuta..spero di sì.

----------


## Utonto28

> potrei anche compattarli insieme in uno zip, ma in questo caso  quelli del n. verde mi hanno risposto in modo contraddittorio dicendomi una volta di sigillare lo zip e non i files e un 'altra di sigillare i files e non lo zip.

  Da quello che ho letto in giro dovrebbero andar bene entrambe: o firmi tutti i singoli file dentro lo zip o lo zip.

----------


## Umby

> se si usa il software dell'ade si ha un unico file con i tre mesi all'interno, ma con il gestionale esterno può non essere così.
> ad esempio il mio gestionale produce tre files uno per mese e così li controllo e li sigillo uno per volta.
> potrei anche compattarli insieme in uno zip, ma in questo caso  quelli del n. verde mi hanno risposto in modo contraddittorio dicendomi una volta di sigillare lo zip e non i files e un 'altra di sigillare i files e non lo zip.

  scusa faustina,
ma perchè non contatti il programmatore e ti fai fare la modifica ?
già il tutto è complesso.... poi i files diventano 3 e non uno !!!
e se sei un consulente e devi inviare i dati di 100 aziende che fai ?  :Cool:

----------


## CATIA71

> Per ora ancora nessuna ricevuta nè nel cassetto fiscale nè in fatture e corrispettivi.
> Ho un dubbio..quando ho spedito la comunicazione liquidazione iva periodica non mi sono segnata il numero di protocollo che è apparso con il messaggio di avvenuto invio, quindi mi chiedo se senza quel numero posso comunque ottenere la ricevuta..spero di sì.

  Fatto segnalazione all'assistenza che ha risposto questo: 
La informiamo che la sua richiesta di assistenza del 12/05/17 12:30, è stata trattata ed ha ricevuto la seguente soluzione: 
Gentile Utente, 
relativamente alla sua richiesta, la informiamo che l'applicazione per il monitoraggio sarà disponibile a breve. 
Cordiali Saluti
Servizio Assistenza

----------


## faustina

> scusa faustina,
> ma perchè non contatti il programmatore e ti fai fare la modifica ?
> già il tutto è complesso.... poi i files diventano 3 e non uno !!!
> e se sei un consulente e devi inviare i dati di 100 aziende che fai ?

  
a quanto pare ieri ha rilasciato aggiornamenti al software che consentono l'invio di un unico file...meglio tardi che mai..

----------


## faustina

Finalmente alla voce monitoraggi ho trovato la conferma dell'invio del file con la dicitura accanto 'elaborato' ,ma quando clicco sull'icona del pdf per scaricarlo non avviene nulla, anche da voi?

----------


## gipi1964

Appena collegato, sono riuscito a scaricare il file della ricevuta, l'estensione è xml.
Non succede nulla, invece, cliccando su "Visualizza", ho provato con 2 browser differenti.

----------


## Utonto28

XML non è come una pagina web (HTML) con schema predefinito, per visualizzarlo "bene" devi avere un programmino ad hoc o uno schema... senza il browser te lo mostra come un testo perché non sa interpretare i vari tag <> (che sono a discrezione di chi lo ha creato). 
Dov'è il programmino o lo schema? Boh... chiedere all'agenzia.

----------


## CATIA71

A me la sezione monitoraggi risulta invariata ancora non c'è il monitoraggio invio dichiarazioni periodiche.
In quale sezione lo leggete?

----------


## CATIA71

Risolto cambiando browser. Mannaggia a loro!

----------


## Utonto28

Cosa hai usato?
Perché senza foglio di stile un xml non è molto funzionale da leggere.
Se è incluso dovevano leggertelo tutti i browser.

----------


## faustina

> Cosa hai usato?
> Perché senza foglio di stile un xml non è molto funzionale da leggere.
> Se è incluso dovevano leggertelo tutti i browser.

  non lo so, ma se clicco sull'icona del pdf non succede nulla ,coma mai?

----------


## CATIA71

mi riferivo al fatto che chrome non mi permette nemmeno oggi di vedere la sezione del monitoraggio implementata per le dichiarazioni per cui in un momento di illuminazione ho aperto su edge e mi fa leggere tutto. Mi scarica anche la ricevuta in pdf ma non è che dà un sunto di quanto inviato dà solo atto dell'elaborazione, esito e data e ora di invio. Il file xml da quello che ho potuto capire idem non dà riscontro dei dati inviati.

----------


## Utonto28

Ma nel PDF/XML di ricevuta che c'è scritto? Solo che la comunicazione è stata fatta ma senza riportare cosa è stato comunicato?

----------


## CATIA71

> Ma nel PDF/XML di ricevuta che c'è scritto? Solo che la comunicazione è stata fatta ma senza riportare cosa è stato comunicato?

  Nel pdf c'è l'ID file che corrisponde a quello della ricevuta di invio, il nome file, data e ora ricezione l'esito ES01 sigla che presuppongo sia di esito corretto, e il messagge id, lista errori e descrizione che se non ce ne sono è vuoto. 
Nessun riepilogo dati inviati per cui ci auguriamo che siano acquisiti giusti immagino che nel cassetto fiscale però da qualche parte prima o poi appariranno.

----------


## Utonto28

Intanto primo update del programma:  

> Aggiornamenti
> Versione 1.0.1 del 16/5/2017
> Corretto il controllo del rigo VP8

----------


## Umby

> Nel pdf c'è l'ID file che corrisponde a quello della ricevuta di invio, il nome file, data e ora ricezione l'esito ES01 sigla che presuppongo sia di esito corretto, e il messagge id, lista errori e descrizione che se non ce ne sono è vuoto. 
> Nessun riepilogo dati inviati per cui ci auguriamo che siano acquisiti giusti immagino che nel cassetto fiscale però da qualche parte prima o poi appariranno.

  Esito dei controlli svolti sul file 
Formato alfanumerico 
Valori ammessi: 
               [ES01]       (vale File validato) 
               [ES02]       (vale File validato con segnalazione) 
               [ES03]       (vale File scartato)

----------


## CATIA71

> Esito dei controlli svolti sul file 
> Formato alfanumerico 
> Valori ammessi: 
>                [ES01]       (vale File validato) 
>                [ES02]       (vale File validato con segnalazione) 
>                [ES03]       (vale File scartato)

  Perfetto grazie

----------


## Alessandra

Buongiorno, oggi ho fatto prova usando programma ADE per fare comunicazione IVA TRIMESTRALE  visto che da programma contabilità non funge.
 Me lo ha salvato in c/unicoonline/arc il file IT__________LI_20171xml del cliente , ho fatto ,Controlla il tuo file SU FATTURE E CORRISPETTIVI il controllo è andato a buon fine, poi sigilla file e invia ... visto che lavoro PIN ADE come intermediario...   ma poi nel monitoraggio file trasmesso mi trovo un file IT_____________LI_X0001_NA_001... cosa è...? Oggi mi ha già sbattuto fuori 4 volte..

----------


## Alessandra

allego ricevuta che mi da dell'elaborato: 
Notifica Esito Elaborazione Comunicazioni IVA
Id File: 62021705
Nome File: ITBVI____________W_LI_X0001.xml
Data Ora Ricezione: 2017-05-16T15:35:03.000+02:00
Esito: ES01
Message Id: 502905090
Lista errori
Codice Descrizione  
E' questa???

----------


## Umby

> ...   ma poi nel monitoraggio file trasmesso mi trovo un file IT_____________LI_X0001_NA_001... cosa è...?

  Non mi piace quel "NA" presente nella ricevuta. NA dovrebbe indicare che:
Notifica esito relativa a file non identificato

----------


## Alessandra

E cosa sarebbe???? Ora provo a rientrare e vedere cosa dice oggi.. Ma per una dichiarazione ci si  perde  un sacco di tempo.. al cliente cosa chiediamo 900€ , chissà con spesometro a settembre ( non ci vogli pensare) sto già lottando con BILANCI SRL SPA , si riinizia con unici PF snc srl studi ... .  e programmi che non girano..
Ma gira tutto il resto!!! :Mad:

----------


## Alessandra

Buongiorno Umby, non so se sta succedendo anche a Voi, portlet non disponibile ancora dalle 9.00.. Ma che sito è  !!! Devo mandare solo 30 comunicazioni ma se per un controllo e ricevuta dobbiamo attendere 30 anni, lavoro di sera a sto punto... Con buona pace dei miei figli  e di mio marito che non mi vede più se per usare questo programma bisogna lavorare di sera tardi.

----------


## Umby

> E cosa sarebbe????

  bohhh !!!! 
Per esemplificare, la notifica di esito relativa ad un file di comunicazioni iva il cui nome è: 
IT99999999999_LI_00002.xml  
avrà la seguente nomenclatura  
IT99999999999_LI_00002_*EL*_001.xml

----------


## marcotelematico

Un file xml per ogni liquidazione da inviare.
Se hai desktop telematico, autentichi il file con quello, ci sarà una funzione "firma entratel"
poi spedisci caricando i file nella sezione "fatture e corrispettivi" del sito entratel.
Questo manualmente. 
Qui il link della agenzia delle entrate https://assistenza.agenziaentrate.gov.it/ServiziIva/KanaFattElettr.asp?new,Kb=FattElettr,retur=11,t=Ca  se,Case=Obj(2971),ts=Fatturazione,Company={71E92F0  5-76CB-4B1E-BE84-4276234401C5}
Il gestionale che avete dovrebbe essere in grado di creare l'xml (uno per azienda) firmarli singolarmente con l'ambiente di sicurezza entratel, e spedirli all'ente di interscambio.  :Smile:

----------


## Parker

Scusate, il file predisposto con il programma della Sogei ho provato a controllarlo ed autenticarlo con Desktop Telematico....il controllo è ok....poi quando faccio Autentica mi appare questo messaggio:
"Attenzione! Il tipo di documento (XXXXX ) contenuto nel file selezionato non risulta gestito dalla versione corrente dell'applicazione Enteratel. Ciò potrebbe comportare lo scarto del file nel caso in cui non sia possibile effettuare l'invio per tale tipologia di documento. Per autenticare comunque il file premere Ok, altrimenti premere Annulla." 
Capitato a qualcuno di voi ? come si può risolvere questo problema?

----------


## marcotelematico

> Scusate, il file predisposto con il programma della Sogei ho provato a controllarlo ed autenticarlo con Desktop Telematico....il controllo è ok....poi quando faccio Autentica mi appare questo messaggio:
> "Attenzione! Il tipo di documento (XXXXX ) contenuto nel file selezionato non risulta gestito dalla versione corrente dell'applicazione Enteratel. Ciò potrebbe comportare lo scarto del file nel caso in cui non sia possibile effettuare l'invio per tale tipologia di documento. Per autenticare comunque il file premere Ok, altrimenti premere Annulla."
> Capitato a qualcuno di voi ? come si può risolvere questo problema?

  Per quanto riguarda l'autentica, sei sicuro di essere aggiornato all'ultima versione di Desktop Telematico? 
Considera comunque che il canale di ricezione dei file é ancora parecchio incasinato. Molti problemi a ricevere i file per non parlare dello scarico delle ricevute.

----------


## CATIA71

Scusate se aggiungo un'ulteriore domanda a proposito della firma attraverso desktop. Attraverso file internet che cosa va indicato nel percorso di sicurezza? Pensavo che fosse il percorso della firma digitale ma io ce l'ho su tessera nel lettore usb. Ho pensato di esportare il certificato ma non so se sia effettivamente la cosa da fare. Trovo il l tutto più complicato del necessario.

----------


## Enrico Larocca

Non ho provato ad utilizzare Desktop Telematico per la firma ma direttamente la procedura in cloud presente sul portale e abbinata al pulsante sigillatura. Tutto è andato a Buon Fine visto il ES01 attribuito in fase di elaborazione che conferisce la condizione di validato al file trasmesso. La ricevuta in PDF cliccando sull'apposito pulsante viene solo visualizzata a video; mentre il file scaricabile qualunque sia il browser è di fatto illeggibile.

----------


## CATIA71

> Non ho provato ad utilizzare Desktop Telematico per la firma ma direttamente la procedura in cloud presente sul portale e abbinata al pulsante sigillatura. Tutto è andato a Buon Fine visto il ES01 attribuito in fase di elaborazione che conferisce la condizione di validato al file trasmesso. La ricevuta in PDF cliccando sull'apposito pulsante viene solo visualizzata a video; mentre il file scaricabile qualunque sia il browser è di fatto illeggibile.

  Si ok anche io ho fatto con la procedura web, ma mi piaceva risolvere anche il problema desktop per futuri utilizzi e poiché l'assistenza mi ha dato una risposta ancora più incomprensibile mi chiedevo se qualcuno era riuscito.

----------


## bencolin

Scusate tanto, ma io sono ancora fermo al sigillo: creato il file comunicazione periodiche iva tramite il sito AE, controllato, e fatto sigillo: a questo punto dove lo trovo questo file xml sigillato: se faccio Scarica il file Comunicazione Periodiche con sigillo mi crea un file lunghissimo su blocco note?? Non so proprio dove battere la testa!
Grazie. Guido

----------


## CATIA71

> Scusate tanto, ma io sono ancora fermo al sigillo: creato il file comunicazione periodiche iva tramite il sito AE, controllato, e fatto sigillo: a questo punto dove lo trovo questo file xml sigillato: se faccio Scarica il file Comunicazione Periodiche con sigillo mi crea un file lunghissimo su blocco note?? Non so proprio dove battere la testa!
> Grazie. Guido

  una volta sigillato il file, ti permette di scaricarlo, è sempre xml, lo scarichi così com'è,  te lo salvi che ne so sul desktop e lo ricarichi in trasmissione invii e fatto ti dà l'ok.

----------


## bencolin

> una volta sigillato il file, ti permette di scaricarlo, è sempre xml, lo scarichi così com'è,  te lo salvi che ne so sul desktop e lo ricarichi in trasmissione invii e fatto ti dà l'ok.

  Grazie Catia ma con Chrome non funziona. Sono riuscito a parlare con l'assistenza e mi hanno detto di cambiare browser. Tu cosa usi? Adesso proverò!

----------


## CATIA71

> Grazie Catia ma con Chrome non funziona. Sono riuscito a parlare con l'assistenza e mi hanno detto di cambiare browser. Tu cosa usi? Adesso proverò!

  La trasmissione me l'ha fatta anche con Chrome, però il monitoraggio non si vede. Puoi usare Edge se hai Window 10 o l'intramontabile internet explorer.

----------


## Umby

> Grazie Catia ma con Chrome non funziona. Sono riuscito a parlare con l'assistenza e mi hanno detto di cambiare browser. Tu cosa usi? Adesso proverò!

  E' la classica risposta del call center, quando non sanno cosa possa essere,
se utilizzi chrome, ti dicono di usare firefox,
se utilizzi firefox ti dicono di usare explorer  :Cool:  
in ogni caso, pulisci la cache del chrome, a volte da problemi, e se hai altro browser riprova.

----------


## Umby

> Si ok anche io ho fatto con la procedura web, ma mi piaceva risolvere anche il problema desktop per futuri utilizzi e poiché l'assistenza mi ha dato una risposta ancora più incomprensibile mi chiedevo se qualcuno era riuscito.

  Fatto con "Desktop Telematico", nessun problema.
La funzione firma, ti genera un nuovo file con il suffisso finale. p7m 
Dopo, vai in "Fatture e Corrispettivi" ed invii direttamente il .p7m (senza fare la funzione sigillo)

----------


## Utonto28

Fatto.
In monitoraggio ho immediatamente trovato il file elaborato con esito ES01.   :Cool:   
Secca non ci sia una ricevuta più.. "elaborata".

----------


## Parker

scusate, io ho fatto il controllo del file (ho usato programma Sogei x elaborazione comunicaz liquidaz periodiche) con Desktop Telematico.....tutto ok....ora, invece di fare l'Autentica (che, come detto nel mio precedente messaggio, NON riesco a farla) devo fare la Firma del file ???? ...poi vado su Fattura e Corrispettivi e invio il file generatomi con la Firma ???

----------


## Umby

> scusate, io ho fatto il controllo del file (ho usato programma Sogei x elaborazione comunicaz liquidaz periodiche) con Desktop Telematico.....tutto ok....ora, invece di fare l'Autentica (che, come detto nel mio precedente messaggio, NON riesco a farla) devo fare la Firma del file ???? ...poi vado su Fattura e Corrispettivi e invio il file generatomi con la Firma ???

  SI. L'ho scritto sopra !!!

----------


## Alessandra

Anche ha me con es01, ma mio dubbio poi è :se rientri e fai scarica ( invece di PDF ) ti scarica file cosi: con IT______________LI_X0001_NA_001.xmle mi è sorto il dubbio.

----------


## CATIA71

> Fatto con "Desktop Telematico", nessun problema.
> La funzione firma, ti genera un nuovo file con il suffisso finale. p7m 
> Dopo, vai in "Fatture e Corrispettivi" ed invii direttamente il .p7m (senza fare la funzione sigillo)

  No io in desktop telematico ho un problema diverso. Non mi dà il percorso di sicurezza e pensando che si riferisse alla firma digitale ho fatto tutti i tentativi possibili immaginabili non mi dà l'ok per firmare.

----------


## Umby

> No io in desktop telematico ho un problema diverso. Non mi dà il percorso di sicurezza e pensando che si riferisse alla firma digitale ho fatto tutti i tentativi possibili immaginabili non mi dà l'ok per firmare.

  L'ambiente di sicurezza viene generato da Entratel, si tratta di due piccoli file, che possono essere conservati tempo fa su un floppy ( A: ), oppure su una pennina ( D:\ E:\ etc.)
Per vedere il percorso sul vecchio Entratel di questo ambiente è necessario andare in:
Operazioni --> Opzioni --> Sistema --> Chiave Privata
e ti esce una screen simile a questa:

----------


## fabioalessandro

però non si è capito come visualizzare la ricevuta di invio o sbaglio?
la mia curiosità e se ti arriva un accertamento per omessa o infedele come fai a difenderti?
porti il file su una chiavetta?

----------


## Utonto28

Mi sembra di aver capito che oggi firmano la proroga al 12 Giugno.

----------


## bencolin

> Fatto con "Desktop Telematico", nessun problema.
> La funzione firma, ti genera un nuovo file con il suffisso finale. p7m 
> Dopo, vai in "Fatture e Corrispettivi" ed invii direttamente il .p7m (senza fare la funzione sigillo)

  Scusate ma come fate a dire nessun problema col Desktop se l'invio delle liquidazioni non è supportato dal desktop stesso?Cattura.jpg

----------


## Utonto28

L'invio lo si fa solo su F&C.
Con DT puoi solo firmare, ma è più semplice far tutto sul sito.

----------


## Umby

> Mi sembra di aver capito che oggi firmano la proroga al 12 Giugno.

  Così avremo altri 12 giorni di discussioni....  :Cool:

----------


## bencolin

Tanto per mettervi a conoscenza sono riuscito nell'invio della Comunicazione Periodica IVA dal sito AE Fatture e Corrispettivi tramite apposizione di sigillo. Premesso che ho operato come incaricato, l'apposizione del sigillo mi cambiava il file da ITcodicefiscaeazienda_LI_X0001.xml in ITcodicefiscalemio_LI_X0001.xml e il sistema me lo scartava. Ricontattato di nuovo l'assistenza mi è stato detto di salvare il file con sigillo sostituendo il C.F. mio con quello della Società. Ed ha funzionato, almeno così dice nel Monitoraggio file trasmessi. Di ricevuta dettagliata neanche l'ombra!  Mi pare superfluo ogni commento in merito. Per adesso posso andare a pranzo felice! Saluti a tutti!

----------


## faustina

sì possono già inviare ora anche i dati fatture (spesometro)del primo trimestre oppure è meglio aspettare di inviare il primo semestre?
qualcuno di voi ha già provato?

----------


## Spider71

Ciao 
ho provato a fare come dici tu cambiando il cf dell'ammre della società con la piva della società ma nonstante la ricevuta con sigla ES01 quando vado a scaricare il file xml della ricevuta ho l'estensione NA, che non va bene da quanto ho capito.
Ci sono altre soluzioni?

----------


## Utonto28

IT_codicefiscale__LI_X0001_*NA*_001.xml non andrebbe bene?
In base a cosa lo dici?  https://assistenza.agenziaentrate.go...io_FDCOM_Dett)
Non mi sembra sia trattato...

----------


## Spider71

Stando ad una discussione di 3 gg fa un altro utente sostiene che NA sta per "Notifica esito relativa a file non identificato "
e che l'estensione corretta della ricevuta file Xml è EL.
Quindi secondo te io posso stare tranquillo con la ricevuta con estensione NA?

----------


## Umby

> IT_codicefiscale__LI_X0001_*NA*_001.xml non andrebbe bene?
> In base a cosa lo dici? 
> Non mi sembra sia trattato...

   

> Stando ad una discussione di 3 gg fa un altro utente sostiene che NA sta per "Notifica esito relativa a file non identificato "
> e che l'estensione corretta della ricevuta file Xml è EL.
> Quindi secondo te io posso stare tranquillo con la ricevuta con estensione NA?

  Sono stato io a dire che quelle ricevuta "non mi piaceva".
Solo perchè nei tracciati record relativi alle ricevute di esito è specificato il nome del file. Il quale dovrebbe avere questa struttura:   
come vedi, la tipologia "NA" viene classificata come "non identificata"

----------


## Utonto28

ED ed EF non possono essere per la liquidazione.
EL sembrerebbe quello più sensato... qualcuno lo ha ricevuto così? 
Alla fine NA lo interpreterei come "altro"... 
Qualcuno che ha la pazienza ti chiamare il numero verde e chiedere delucidazioni?

----------


## Sbagliamotutti

> però non si è capito come visualizzare la ricevuta di invio o sbaglio?
> la mia curiosità e se ti arriva un accertamento per omessa o infedele come fai a difenderti?
> porti il file su una chiavetta?

  Io ho lo stesso problema... ho fimato, inviato e immediatamente ricevuto esito positivo ES01.
E la ricevuta? L'ho scaricata... ma non riesco a leggerla in modo comprensibile.
Ho provato con excel, word, entratel... boh  
Qualcuno è riuscito?

----------


## faustina

> ED ed EF non possono essere per la liquidazione.
> EL sembrerebbe quello più sensato... qualcuno lo ha ricevuto così? 
> Alla fine NA lo interpreterei come "altro"... 
> Qualcuno che ha la pazienza ti chiamare il numero verde e chiedere delucidazioni?

  Il file della ricevuta che ottengo quando clicco su 'scarica' presenta esito ES1 e  l'estensione  'EL' ,il problema è che non riesco a leggere il file . 
Ne approfitto per chiedere una cosa: si possono già inviare i 'dati fattura'dei primi tre mesi o è meglio aspettare la fine del semestre?

----------


## Umby

> Il file della ricevuta che ottengo quando clicco su 'scarica' presenta esito ES1 e  l'estensione  'EL' ,il problema è che non riesco a leggere il file . 
> Ne approfitto per chiedere una cosa: si possono già inviare i 'dati fattura'dei primi tre mesi o è meglio aspettare la fine del semestre?

  Sembra di no. 
Puoi leggere qui:  http://forum.commercialistatelematic...ro-2017-a.html

----------


## bencolin

> Ciao 
> ho provato a fare come dici tu cambiando il cf dell'ammre della società con la piva della società ma nonstante la ricevuta con sigla ES01 quando vado a scaricare il file xml della ricevuta ho l'estensione NA, che non va bene da quanto ho capito.
> Ci sono altre soluzioni?

  Effettivamente se si va a scaricare il file della ricevuta il file cambia di novo ed ha una estensione _NA_  Ma d'altra parte la Notifica Esito Elaborazione Comunicazioni IVA mi da a video Il precedente nome del file, Id del file, la data e l'ora Ricezione, l'esito ES01 e niente nella lista errori. A questo punto basta io lo do per buono!!!

----------


## Umby

Inviato quesito, ricevuta risposta.  *Domanda:*
Ho inviato il file relativo alla liquidazione periodica iva del primo trimestre.
L'invio è andato bene, ed ho ricevuto anche l'esito ES01 correttamente.
Ho notato che nel file di esito appare la sigla "NA_001" (che indica "file non riconosciuto), anzichè la sigla "EL_001" riportata sulle vs. note operative.
Mi spiegate perchè ? Grazie  *Risposta:*
Oggetto: Notifica avvenuta soluzione del problema n.17070735 
La informiamo che la sua richiesta di assistenza del 20/05/17 07:30, è stata trattata ed ha ricevuto la seguente soluzione: 
Gentile Utente,
In merito alla sua richiesta le comunichiamo che l' esito positivo (ES01):
in questo caso si può considerare come certificazione dell'invio ed elaborazione corretta.

----------


## Utonto28

> Il file della ricevuta che ottengo quando clicco su 'scarica' presenta esito ES1 e  l'estensione  'EL' ,il problema è che non riesco a leggere il file .

  Ti scarica il file ITcodicefiscale_LI_X0001_*EL*_001.xml e non ITcodicefiscale_LI_X0001_*NA*_001.xml ? 
Io ne ho mandati due ed entrambi hanno NA. 
I file xml li "guardo" con XML Notepad 2007 https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/down...s.aspx?id=7973
Per quanto non faccia molto...  
Comunque dalla risposta sopra, se si ha ES01 si può dormire sonni tranquilli.

----------


## bencolin

> Inviato quesito, ricevuta risposta.  *Domanda:*
> Ho inviato il file relativo alla liquidazione periodica iva del primo trimestre.
> L'invio è andato bene, ed ho ricevuto anche l'esito ES01 correttamente.
> Ho notato che nel file di esito appare la sigla "NA_001" (che indica "file non riconosciuto), anzichè la sigla "EL_001" riportata sulle vs. note operative.
> Mi spiegate perchè ? Grazie  *Risposta:*
> Oggetto: Notifica avvenuta soluzione del problema n.17070735 
> La informiamo che la sua richiesta di assistenza del 20/05/17 07:30, è stata trattata ed ha ricevuto la seguente soluzione: 
> Gentile Utente,
> In merito alla sua richiesta le comunichiamo che l' esito positivo (ES01):
> in questo caso si può considerare come certificazione dell'invio ed elaborazione corretta.

  Grazie Umby, almeno questa ce la siamo tolta!! Una curiosità dove hai fatto il quesito? Saluti. Guido

----------


## Sbagliamotutti

In problema non è aprirlo... ma che quello che c'è scritto non ècomprensibile...

----------


## Utonto28

E' che i file XML servono per veicolare dati, non esattamente per essere direttamente letti dalle persone.
Comunque alla fine contiene quello che si può vedere premendo appunto il tasto _Visualizza_: id, nome e data ricezione del file e l'esito.

----------


## Sbagliamotutti

A mepure il file è uscito NA... su una liquidazione sicuramente corretta e che il portale mi da con esito positivo. 
Io a questo punto, attesa di avvenimenti, sto stampando il file xml (incomprensibile) e la schermata della pagina del portale web dove mi dice esito positivo...

----------


## CATIA71

Il file io sono riuscito a leggerla con il desktop telematico utilizzando lo strumento visualizza ma il contenuto è il medesimo che si legge in pdf, cioè l'esito l'invio

----------


## Alessandra

Ho visto che i primi file che avevo mandato come esito ES01,  ma se scaricavo erano __NA  _001.XML erano quelli che avevo sigillato  le prime due volte con programma ade , poi usando firma desktop  telematico quando faccio controllo  del file e firmo .con estensione p7m mi da esito sempre ES01  SACRICA __EL  _001.XML ..  
Mah!!! :Confused:

----------


## Alessandra

Scusate  un dubbio, trimestrale  o mensile con credito annuale 2016 € 2000,00 se l'ha estromesso per usarlo in F24 dal 01.01.2017 per cui non riportato nella liquidazione iva del 1 trimestre 2017, non deve  compilare VP9 giusto???  Non è riportato nella liquidazione...
Faccio esempio 1 trimestre 2017:
attive imponibile 10000,00 iva 2200,00
passive imponibile  2000,00 iva 440,00
iva debito 1 trimestre  2200,00-440,00 =1760+ int 1% = 1777,60. 
Se poi compensa  con F24 6031 2017 CON 6099 2016  e F24 a zero ma non l'ha riportato in liquidazione non va messo.
Perché se copisco istruzioni  VP9 va indicato l’ammontare del credito IVA dell’anno precedente che viene portato in detrazione nella liquidazione del periodo. perché poi continua: Al fine di “estromettere” dalla contabilità IVA per la compensazione tramite Mod. F24, una parte o l’intero credito IVA risultante dalla dichiarazione dell’anno precedente, già precedentemente indicato nel rigo VP9
e non ancora utilizzato, ma se è il primo trimestre  VP9 npn l'ho compilato ancora, e se l'ho estromesso tutto mica compilo VP9..
O sto diventando tonta anche io...
Alessandra sempre più   :Confused:

----------


## Umby

> Se poi compensa  con F24 6031 2017 CON 6099 2016  e F24 a zero ma non l'ha riportato in liquidazione non va messo.

  Se fai cosi' non va messo in liquidazione (hai fatto la compensazione detta "orizzontale"), 
ma molti utenti preferiscono effettuare la compensazione "verticale", ovvero in liquidazione di marzo, mettono nel campo VP9 solo la parte che ti occorre, affinchè la liquidazione sia pari a zero (nel tuo esempio 1777,60). In questo modo hai una liquidazione a zero, e quindi non fai il modello F24. Ovviamente andrai a scalare dal tuo credito anno precedente, la parte di credito utilizzata.

----------


## Alessandra

Grazie Umby,  i miei clienti lasciano sempre IVA fuori per compensarla con TARI, INPS dipendenti  e altro .. per cui nessuno lo riporta in IVA. Era un dubbio .. Confermata proroga al 12.06.2017 cosi li faccio con calma  perché non so voi ma per entrare su sito PA per inviare file firmati minimo 5 minuti tra una cosa e l'altra e per fortuna c'è la fibra!!!! Peccato che è il sito il problemae non la connessione!!!
Buona lavoro.

----------


## Utonto28

Aver la fibra cambia niente se è il server che singhiozza, però gli altri giorni che ho fatto a me andava abbastanza bene...

----------


## Alessandra

Stamani lento, oggi meglio.... un altro dubbio se non hanno fatto movimenti il primo trimestre 2017 mi confermate che non è da fare comunicazione trimestrale ( sembra di si ) ? Perché ho srl che hanno scorso ceduto ramo di azienda , ma rimangono aperti per incassare cambiali  importo per 5 anni.. operazioni 2017 nulla.

----------


## Sbagliamotutti

> Il file io sono riuscito a leggerla con il desktop telematico utilizzando lo strumento visualizza ma il contenuto è il medesimo che si legge in pdf, cioè l'esito l'invio

  Aspetta, quindi il desktop telematico la "traduce" in italiano?

----------


## Ruben

Vedo dal comunicato stampa del 10/05 dell'ADE che è possibile inviare un file ZIP contenente più comunicazioni di contribuenti diversi.
Per inviare il singolo file XML in Fatture & Corrispettivi bisogna selezionare l'utenza intermediario e indicare il codice fiscale del cliente.
Per inviare invece il file ZIP contenente più comunicazioni di clienti diversi qualcuno può cortesemenete indicarmi come bisogna operare precisamente?
Grazie.

----------


## Alessandra

The server is temporarily unable to service your request due to maintenance downtime or capacity problems. Please try again later.
E' uscito ora  alle 18.29 da sito ADE  mentre cercavo di inviare un file comunicazione iva ...
Succede anche a voi che sito ADE sia in vacanza... Ma po@@a palettaaaaaaa..

----------


## Pincopallino

invidio chi riesce a lavorare con i sw dell'AdE. Io ho acquistato il programma, non sapevo come farlo funzionare e ho chiamato l'assistenza, in 10 minuti ho risolto i miei problemi.

----------


## Enrico Larocca

> Vedo dal comunicato stampa del 10/05 dell'ADE che è possibile inviare un file ZIP contenente più comunicazioni di contribuenti diversi.
> Per inviare il singolo file XML in Fatture & Corrispettivi bisogna selezionare l'utenza intermediario e indicare il codice fiscale del cliente.
> Per inviare invece il file ZIP contenente più comunicazioni di clienti diversi qualcuno può cortesemenete indicarmi come bisogna operare precisamente?
> Grazie.

  Io ho fatto così: 
1) ho firmato con il dispositivo di firma digitale che uso per le pratiche camerali il file ZIP contenente più clienti; 
2) sono entrato sul portale web Fatture & Corrispettivi con la mie credenziali Entratel (mettere il codice utente non il codice fiscale nel campo Codice Fiscale) digitando:
- codice Utente Entratel
- Password di firma Entratel
- codice PIN estratto dal codice catastale 
3) Una volta entrato ho dichiarato che agisco come intermediario cliccando sull'apposito box e ho digitato il codice fiscale di uno qualsiasi dei clienti deleganti 
4) si passa alla pagina web che indica codice fiscale e partita IVA dei cliente delegante e a quel punto devi cliccare su prosegui 
5) si apre la maschera con le varie possibilità di trasmissione nella quale occorre scegliere il link "Comunicazione periodiche IVA 
6) dopo aver cliccato su questo link sul lato sinistro appare il link "INVIA FILE" e sul lato destro due link che però non sono utilizzabili con il file ZIP ma solo con i file singoli in formato xml 
7) cliccando sul link "Invia File" si apre una maschera che ti chiede quale tipo file vuoi inviare e non riporta il file formato p7m, ma solo ZIP e xml. Quindi, devi selezionare attraverso il pulsante a discesa l'opzione "Tutti i file" per far apparire il file con estensione .p7m per selezionarlo ed inviarlo. 
8) a questo punto se il file è stato correttamente elaborato dovresti ricevere un messaggio in verde con esito ES01 (cioè file validato) 
Occorre sottolineare che pur avendo inviato un file multiplo zippato e firmato digitalmente la fornitura apparirà all'utente come se fosse una fornitura di file singolo, ma così non è, almeno stando alle informazioni acquisite da Assosoftware.

----------


## MAGGIO29

Io sto procedendo con invii singoli .. ma le ricevute in caso di invio multiplo potrebbero essere acquisite entrando come intermediari di ogni singolo COD fiscale cliente?? In modo da avere certezza che ogni singola comunicazione sia stata correttamente inviata ?!?  
Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk

----------


## Enrico Larocca

> Io sto procedendo con invii singoli .. ma le ricevute in caso di invio multiplo potrebbero essere acquisite entrando come intermediari di ogni singolo COD fiscale cliente?? In modo da avere certezza che ogni singola comunicazione sia stata correttamente inviata ?!?  
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk

  No, non si può procedere in tal senso e questa è la caratteristica negativa dell'invio in formato ZIP. Però la ricevuta di trasmissione riporta il file che hai inviato con estensione .p7m e con estensione del file compresso che precede l'estensione di file firmato digitalmente. Quindi, non ci può essere confusione. Penso che dovranno apportare qualche miglioramento alla procedura.

----------


## Ruben

> Io ho fatto così:
> ................................

  Grazie mille Enrico per la utilissima risposta dettagliata.   :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Parker

Ciao a tutti: dal 10 luglio saranno effettive le nuove specifiche (v2.0) per l'invio dei dati,  cosa cambia x l’invio dati comunicazioni periodiche? Si potrà continuare ad usare il programma Sogei IVP17 vers. 1.0.1. del 16/05/2017 utilizzato x il primo trimestre?

----------


## Umby

> Ciao a tutti: dal 10 luglio saranno effettive le nuove specifiche (v2.0) per l'invio dei dati,  cosa cambia x l’invio dati comunicazioni periodiche? Si potrà continuare ad usare il programma Sogei IVP17 vers. 1.0.1. del 16/05/2017 utilizzato x il primo trimestre?

  Perchè NO. 
Trattasi di due file diversi, con specifiche diverse....

----------


## Utonto28

I _Dati fattura_ e le _Liquidazioni periodiche IVA_ (Ivp17) son due cose distinte... e cambia solo la prima.

----------


## Parker

Nuove versioni dei software di controllo e di compilazione delle liquidazioni periodiche Iva uscite oggi.

----------


## Parker

volevo chiedervi una cosa: questo nuovo adempimento (invio liquidazioni periodiche) ha velocizzato l'arrivo di avvisi bonari ?? Mi spiego: per il prox trimestre (luglio-settembre) avrei da pagare Iva ma so già che a fine anno avrò credito irpef da poter utilizzare nel 2018, quindi da gennaio farei F24 compensativo. 
Per vostra esperienza, nei primi due trimestri del 2017 ad invio liquidazione periodiche di tali trimestri di contribuenti che poi nn hanno pagato l'Iva relativa a tali periodi, sono già arrivati gli avvisi bonari? 
grazie

----------


## Burnout670

@Parker si eccome! Cliente che non ha versato iva 1° trimestre dopo 30 gg ha ricevuto nel cassetto fiscale segnalazione di incongruenza, giovedì scorso ha ricevuto via pec l'avviso bonario vero e proprio attenzione che i giorni per provvedere al pagamento sono 30 e non 90 come se passasse attraverso intermediario

----------


## Parker

Grazie x la risposta. quindi starei relativamente tranquillo. io i primi di Gennaio 2018 facendo ravvedimento operoso (dell'Iva III° trimestre non pagata) con f24 compensando credito irpef che mi matura a fine anno 2017, intervengo prima che mi arrivi avviso bonario loro. Giusto?

----------


## Burnout670

Giusto è difficile saperlo  :Big Grin:  
Comunque ho un cliente che ha pagato metà iva 1° trimestre il 16/05 e l'altra metà il 16/06 con ravvedimento non mi risulta che abbia ricevuto nulla ed è un cliente che dovrebbe monitorare la pec

----------


## Parker

grazie ancora...ma gli avvisi bonari dell'a.d'e. non arrivano più x posta ordinaria?

----------


## Burnout670

@Parker nel mio caso ha funzionato così pec al cliente di andare a vedere il cassetto fiscale per la notifica di incongruenza poi dato che il cliente non ha pagato avviso bonario via pec, questo è quello che mi ha riferito e non ho modo ora di verificare se sul cassetto fiscale c'è l'avviso bonario

----------


## Parker

vorrei spedire una liquidazione periodica III trimestre, giusto x togliermi dalle scatole questo altro adempimento, anche se manca ancore del tempo, ma so di avere tutte le fatture.....pensate che possa avere dei problemi x l'invio di esso, visto i problemi che si sono riscontrati nei giorni passati con l'invio spesometro dei due trimestri 2017 ??

----------


## CATIA71

> vorrei spedire una liquidazione periodica III trimestre, giusto x togliermi dalle scatole questo altro adempimento, anche se manca ancore del tempo, ma so di avere tutte le fatture.....pensate che possa avere dei problemi x l'invio di esso, visto i problemi che si sono riscontrati nei giorni passati con l'invio spesometro dei due trimestri 2017 ??

  considerando il caos imperante io aspetterei che si diradi la nebbia dello spesometro...questi non ci stanno più a capì più nulla!

----------

